# Holiday Wishes



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Idina Menzel
Holiday Wishes

Release Date October 14, 2014
Duration48:34
Genre
Vocal
Holiday
Styles
Christmas
Holidays
Vocal Pop
Recording Location
Capitol Studios, Hollywood, CA
The Bridge Recording, Glendale, CA
WallyWorld Studios, Studio City, Ca

4.5R


----------

